# 08'' Bowtech Equalizer ''specs''



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

BH 7 1/4
ATA 33 1/4

Thats all I got for now.


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks mw31..


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

cam timing needs to be set at full drae with both modules contacting the cables at the same time,then set the draw stop with a digital scale to 80% letoff and your good to go,my wife shoots one and its an awesome bow.


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks....


----------



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

Bowtech actually has an area on their website that has alot of the technical info on it too. I think its under beyond the bow on the home page.


----------

